# Help please : Cubano clone



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/18)

Hi there familyI am new in my DIY journey and was wondering does anyone have a Twisp Cupano recipe or something close to it? 

This juice was the only reason I never looked at a stinky again. 

It was my first tobacco vape juice I bought 18 mg nic ummm and had it in my I Just S and had my first Silver all in one day( Ummm no one told me at the start you don't DL 18mg nic). So it would be nice if I could DIY it or something close to it.

Any help will be appreciated thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/7/18)

What is the profile? Can you describe it please? Most DiY folk do not buy commercial juice, so we need a reference to assist.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (17/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> What is the profile? Can you describe it please? Most DiY folk do not buy commercial juice, so we need a reference to assist.


 twisp's description: Premium quality tobacco gives the aroma of the finest Cuban cigars, the authenticity of Havana’s streets and the rich and immersive flavour experience of Twisp. Might be similar to Havana nights, cigar like with some spicy/chilly notes. That's what I get at least

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> twisp's description: Premium quality tobacco gives the aroma of the finest Cuban cigars, the authenticity of Havana’s streets and the rich and immersive flavour experience of Twisp. Might be similar to Havana nights, cigar like with some spicy/chilly notes. That's what I get at least


Thank you@Ruwaid


Ruwaid said:


> twisp's description: Premium quality tobacco gives the aroma of the finest Cuban cigars, the authenticity of Havana’s streets and the rich and immersive flavour experience of Twisp. Might be similar to Havana nights, cigar like with some spicy/chilly notes. That's what I get at least


Thank you @Ruwaid thats the one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> twisp's description: Premium quality tobacco gives the aroma of the finest Cuban cigars, the authenticity of Havana’s streets and the rich and immersive flavour experience of Twisp. Might be similar to Havana nights, cigar like with some spicy/chilly notes. That's what I get at least



Sounds good
I need to try this

Thanks @Ruwaid and @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> What is the profile? Can you describe it please? Most DiY folk do not buy commercial juice, so we need a reference to assist.


@Rude Rudi I just can't pinpoint what is in it I bough a bucket load of Cubano flovours that might be a base and not one of them smells like the twisp Cubano I just though someone here used to vape it and had I idea what the tones are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/18)

Silver said:


> Sounds good
> I need to try this
> 
> Thanks @Ruwaid and @MrGSmokeFree


@Silver Twisp Cubano is a more natural cigar in your face vape nice bitter taste not bitter never gonna vape that again bitter not sweet at all I love the stuff it is nothing like Havana Nightz, Havana Nightz is still to sweet for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Silver Twisp Cubano is a more natural cigar in your face vape nice bitter taste not bitter never gonna vape that again bitter not sweet at all I love the stuff it is nothing like Havana Nightz, Havana Nightz is still to sweet for me



The best part about this vaping thing for me is all the juices
And the different varieties of one flavour family - eg tobaccoes
So good to have all the variety available!

Definitely want to try this Twisp one
I hope they will bring it to VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/7/18)

Perhaps @Andre can assist here...he is more of a bacco specialist...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (17/7/18)

Silver said:


> The best part about this vaping thing for me is all the juices
> And the different varieties of one flavour family - eg tobaccoes
> So good to have all the variety available!
> 
> ...


@Silver its definitely awesome bud. Since you are such a tobacco lover as well you will find this a treat. Tried it in a twisp arcus tank and man that tobacco was pleasing. although at the time I was prone to stronger tobacco notes cos I was just off stinkies but now my palate likes the sweeter stuff more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/18)

Silver said:


> The best part about this vaping thing for me is all the juices
> And the different varieties of one flavour family - eg tobaccoes
> So good to have all the variety available!
> 
> ...


@Silver I agree and I have tried alot of tobacco vapes and keep going back to this its a a 50/50 mix at 18 mg nic with a frikking lekker taste I am just amazed you have not tried it and it seems not alot of people here have tried it but I hope Twisp has it VapeCon.I just can't do the nic salt(It just has the very bollie taste) thing and the sweet stuff love my Tobacco vape and it keeps me of the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (17/7/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Silver Twisp Cubano is a more natural cigar in your face vape nice bitter taste not bitter never gonna vape that again bitter not sweet at all I love the stuff it is nothing like Havana Nightz, Havana Nightz is still to sweet for me





Rude Rudi said:


> Perhaps @Andre can assist here...he is more of a bacco specialist...


I have not tasted the Twisp Cubano either, but try the one below @MrGSmokeFree. It is a bold cigar with a mildly sweet wrapper.

*La Tuscano*
FA Latakia 0.9 %
FA Tuscan Reserve Ultimate 0.9 %
FA Dark Vapure 0.45 %
FA Black Fire 0.30 %
FA Caramel 0.30%
FA Almond 0.15 %

Also check out the recipes here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/18)

Andre said:


> I have not tasted the Twisp Cubano either, but try the one below @MrGSmokeFree. It is a bold cigar with a mildly sweet wrapper.
> 
> *La Tuscano*
> FA Latakia 0.9 %
> ...


 @Andre will give it a try and a big Thank you for helping me again.You are a Legend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (18/7/18)

Hi

You can try Cardinal by Fear. ( Not sure how to link)
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/24962

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

